# Hello from Canada.



## JayLee24 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hey Everyone. My names Jamie. I'm 22 years old. I live in Alberta Canada. I have 1 horse. A 9 year old Paint named Diablo. I joined this forum in 2008 but never post. So I thought I would finally introduce my self. Here's a couple pictures of Diablo.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

What a handsome boy 
Nice to meet you Jamie 
Welcome to the forum I am from BC


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Jenni101 (May 30, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.
I'm from Ablerta too 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I live near Vancouver BC


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

Hey, 'nother Albertan here. Welcome


----------



## capercowgirl (Oct 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! I live in Nova Scotia, and love seeing Canadian horsey people on here


----------



## SilverShadowStable (Dec 31, 2011)

Hi there ! I live 45 mins east of Edmonton, AB. Rate Anne
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. Very nice horse.


----------



## JayLee24 (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks Everyone. 
I live in Peace River, Alberta.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, Diablo is a hunk!!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum nice to meet you


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! 

I'm from canada too.. but im a lil more.. north west!  

Gorgeous horse ! I love his face.


----------



## BCtazzie (Jun 7, 2011)

welcome from next door


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I am near Langley BC


----------



## Jenni101 (May 30, 2010)

I guess I should have put where I lived in alberta haha.. I live about 45 mins away from Edson.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi from Manitoba! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FreeDestiny (Jul 3, 2011)

Hello from Winnipeg! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xXHorseKissesXx (Jan 12, 2012)

Welcome && gorgeous horse !

I'm from Canada too eh! XP


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Its nice to see so many Canadians here


----------



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

Heyy there, your horse is beautiful. 
I live in southern Ontario and still no snow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I live in southwest BC 
and we are supposed to get snow on Sunday


----------



## Cas (Jan 16, 2012)

JayLee24 said:


> Thanks Everyone.
> I live in Peace River, Alberta.



This is a funny post to read, I was going to ask if you did, I think I recognize the pic in the barn!!! I used to live in Peace River (now Calgary area) and had one of my horses up there... Small world!


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! I'm new too. He's gorgeous! I grew up in Saskatchewan but lived in Edmonton for a while


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

What a very pretty horse!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! Diablo is quite handsome!  I guess I'm _somewhat _of a neighbor here in N MI!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

We're in another big snowstorm today - I can send some your way if you want!


----------

